# Panel Access



## JasonK (May 17, 2018)

Had a sub build an electrical "closet" around the panel. Reassured me it wouldn't be a problem.

It passed the framing inspection with no issues.

Rolls around the final inspection and it failed. Inspector said we need 30" x 36" of clearance floor to ceiling. No doors.

Looks like I'm on the hook to build a new closet, but wanted to make sure there's no other work around.

Looking at NEC 110.26. There is 30" of clearance side to side. The height of the door is above the 6.5' requirement. The problem is the depth. The closet is only 18" deep. But when the door is open, there is more than 36" of working space. 

Would replacing the door with a 30" suffice (so when the door is open there's enough working room), or is the only option a full rebuild?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Ditch the closet idea altogether. It will only attract stuff that will just get in the way of it panel.

Frame a new wall so the panel is flush with the finished surface. Then cover the panel with a painting.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A couple of points. One is you won't get 30" clear opening with a 30" door there. I'm also surprised your inspector didn't call that a closet and disallow it completely.


----------



## JasonK (May 17, 2018)

480sparky said:


> Ditch the closet idea altogether. It will only attract stuff that will just get in the way of it panel.
> 
> Frame a new wall so the panel is flush with the finished surface. Then cover the panel with a painting.


It's a remodel, not a fresh build. Due to aesthetics homeowners wants a closed space (aka closet). Inside is the electrical panel, water meter, main water shut off valve, etc.

So far I'm stuck at either a much larger closet; or your idea + several small access panels; or one large cutout and a very large access panel for access to everything inside. Leaning towards the latter if the "closet" isn't salvageable.



hdavis said:


> A couple of points. One is you won't get 30" clear opening with a 30" door there. I'm also surprised your inspector didn't call that a closet and disallow it completely.


That's a good point, a 36" door won't fit, seems only option is a full redo.

Framing inspector didn't have any issue, final inspector did call it a closet (in so many words), and said to either make it bigger or get rid of it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JasonK said:


> It's a remodel, not a fresh build. Due to aesthetics homeowners wants a closed space (aka closet). Inside is the electrical panel, water meter, main water shut off valve, etc.
> ...............


You've got other issues besides clearance. You've got foreign systems inside that working space as well.

If your inspector didn't call you on that, he/she should receive some remedial training.


----------



## JasonK (May 17, 2018)

480sparky said:


> You've got other issues besides clearance. You've got foreign systems inside that working space as well.
> 
> If your inspector didn't call you on that, he/she should receive some remedial training.


It's grandfathered in, we didn't replace the panel or move the pipes.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JasonK said:


> It's grandfathered in, we didn't replace the panel or move the pipes.


It was a violation back when it was originally installed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rip the door out, pass inspection...then use your imagination.


----------



## JasonK (May 17, 2018)

Inner10 said:


> Rip the door out, pass inspection...then use your imagination.


:jester: Won't fly, the door frame is less than the required 30" clearance.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

That was poor planning from the get go. 

I think I would have installed a couple cabinets there with the water meter accessible from one of them. Like Sparky said, the panel could have finished flush to a wall and been hidden by a mirror or picture.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

You need to remove the closet otherwise in the eyes of the inspector that will be an issue.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

Remove the closet and set a picture over the panel.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

If it is 32" inside then you (barely) have room for a 30" door. That should give you a net opening of ~ 29 1/4". Check with the inspector and see if he would allow that.


----------



## JasonK (May 17, 2018)

B.Johnson said:


> If it is 32" inside then you (barely) have room for a 30" door. That should give you a net opening of ~ 29 1/4". Check with the inspector and see if he would allow that.


That's one of the things we'll ask, but most likely just redo the whole thing.



Thanks everyone. I'm meeting with the inspector this week to discuss the options and we'll decide how to proceed.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Move the service panel to another location..problem solved. 

Tom


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Move the service panel to another location..problem solved.
> 
> Tom


So......... relocate the feeders. Relocate the branch circuits. Relocate the grounding.

And what about all the splices you'll need to make where the existing panel is? You'll still need access to those.

Yeah..... no problems. _Electrician_ rhymes with _magician_, so they must do the same thing. We just wave our linesmans pliers and chant "It is moved!"


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> So......... relocate the feeders. Relocate the branch circuits. Relocate the grounding.
> 
> And what about all the splices you'll need to make where the existing panel is? You'll still need access to those.
> 
> Yeah..... no problems. _Electrician_ rhymes with _magician_, so they must do the same thing. We just wave our linesmans pliers and chant "It is moved!"


I heard you can even generate electricity when the power is out.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So......... relocate the feeders. Relocate the branch circuits. Relocate the grounding.
> 
> And what about all the splices you'll need to make where the existing panel is? You'll still need access to those.
> 
> Yeah..... no problems. _Electrician_ rhymes with _magician_, so they must do the same thing. We just wave our linesmans pliers and chant "It is moved!"


Details, details...

Tom


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I heard you can even generate electricity when the power is out.


I sure can. 'Cuz I have _solar_. :tt2:


----------

